# Generator storage



## Tonyg (Sep 27, 2021)

I have a honda e2000i that starts hard below 20 degrees f. What would be the best way to keep it warm so its starts easier in the winter should I need to use it? Drain it of gas and run it dry and then store in basement and fuel up if I need to use it, or store it fueled up in unheated storeage shed and bring it inside for a bit to let it warm up to room temperature? Or is there a better way? Thanks.......


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

If you don't use it regularly, run it dry and keep it in the basement or an attached garage. I keep my Honda in the garage, which never drops below 50 degrees. I also converted it to run on natural gas so I don't have to worry about draining gasoline and refilling.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

warm is better.
what fuel are you running?
e-o or e-10?
it will work better on e-0 fuel


----------



## Tonyg (Sep 27, 2021)

Always e-0 and I dump it in my car every 6mos. and get fresh. Also add stabilizer to 5 gal can. Just want to know how to pre warm it a bit in cold weather. Maybe my lil buddy propane heater?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Can you explain the difference from a cold day start or a warm day start? You do know that 6-10 pulls are required to prime the carb if you ran it dry right? Are you using a 10W30 oil? I run my 2200 monthly on zero e gas and ALWAYS with a stabilizer added. I don’t run it dry but do a one minute cool down on eco mode and then shut it down 20 seconds after fuel shut off. Takes 2/3 pulls or less to start the next time… Dutchy


----------



## Tonyg (Sep 27, 2021)

On a warm day, I give it two or three priming strokes, full choke, and it starts right up. Below 20 last year, I'd give it five priming strokes and it eventually start but not til after a number of tries. Maybe I should try 8-10. I always keep it filled with non ethanal that has stabilicer in it and is never more than 6 months old. 5w30 oil all year round. I only mentioned draining it to store it inside in the winter to keep it warmer and not get gas fumes in my unfinished cellar but have never tried it. Maybe I should just accept that it starts hard when it's cold. Btw, I usually start it every week or so and let it run a few minutes.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Well you’re doing pretty much everything right. But let me suggest a slight change. Run it twice a month but for 20-30 minutes? The extra time will ensure that the engine gets completely warmed up and any dampness/condensation will be eliminated. Also run it with a load, small heater etc., which will work it a bit hard and maybe clean up any carbon buildup, if there is any. Let us know how how it goes, Dutchy.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

If you run the carb dry it typically take 10-15 pulls to prime the carb again. (Not a gravity fed system) This may compound cold starting issues. As for sub freezing starting a few things might help. Obviously storing the machine in a warm location is the best solution. Using a heater to warm the machine up seems unnecessary. Just how much difficulty are you having? How many pulls are we talking about?

-5w-30 oil in 20degree temps help with faster revolutions when pulling the recoil and in turn improved starting.
-Lower octane fuel burns better in cold temps. 87oct fuel will ignite easier then 93oct.
-Over aged fuel looses volatility and combustibility. 
-Tighter spark plug gap equates to a timing advance which improves cold starting.
-Fine wire iridium plugs produce a hotter spark due to less material at the electrode, it makes better use of the coils reservoir of energy during the spark event. 
-Although not convenient a squirt of ether (starting fluid) will fire 1 pull every time.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I cant really comment as the lowest temp Ive started mine during the winter is about 0c and it starts fine, within 2-3secs of turning the key and I never drain the carb but I always have stabilizer in the fuel.

I hear small engines can be a real pain to start in the cold though?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

speedy2019 said:


> I cant really comment as the lowest temp Ive started mine during the winter is about 0c and it starts fine, within 2-3secs of turning the key and I never drain the carb but I always have stabilizer in the fuel.
> 
> I hear small engines can be a real pain to start in the cold though?


Electric start vs pull start isn’t an apples to apples comparison… 
My eu2200 and 2000 and 1000 start in at most 2 pulls regardless of temperature. I have iridium plugs in all of my generators. I feel they hold an advantage over copper in small engine applications.


----------



## Tonyg (Sep 27, 2021)

How many priming strokes do you give them when it's really cold?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

1 or 2 fast pulls to start. Leave it running for a couple seconds with the choke on, then choke off.

Ideally if I remember Ill do 2 slow pulls to distribute oil first.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

drmerdp, 
Maybe you could advise the audience of the specific Iridium plugs that you’re using in your inverters. I’m particularly interested in what you’re using in your eu2200. Thanks, Dutchy


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

I use this iridium plug one in my Honda, gapped to .025" for natural gas:








Amazon.com: NGK 6637 Iridium IX Spark Plug - BPR6EIX, 1 Pack : Automotive


Buy NGK 6637 Iridium IX Spark Plug - BPR6EIX, 1 Pack: Spark Plugs - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Dutchy491 said:


> drmerdp,
> Maybe you could advise the audience of the specific Iridium plugs that you’re using in your inverters. I’m particularly interested in what you’re using in your eu2200. Thanks, Dutchy


I was going to ask the same thing. I had no problem finding an iridium plug for my big generator. But I can't find one for my Champion dual fuel 2000 inverter. Plug part # is NGK BPR5HS if anyone happens to know what the iridium number is (if there is one).


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I've not had much luck finding iridium plugs for my generators. I've used the regular NGK plugs without issue.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

LaSwamp said:


> I've not had much luck finding iridium plugs for my generators. I've used the regular NGK plugs without issue.


I did the same. When I couldn't find the iridium, I still got rid of the Torch and stuck in the NGK.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Torch seems to come standard in all of the Chinese motors. I haven't had any bad experiences with Torch. But, I like the NGK plugs.

Has anyone here ever had a bad Torch plug?


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

On the Honda Ridgeline (maybe also Passport, CRV, Accord) forum(s), there are several people who ordered what turned out to be counterfeit plugs, specifically from Amazon. Just a caution to be aware - not saying any specific seller is doing this but perform due diligence ahead of purchase.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

pipe said:


> On the Honda Ridgeline (maybe also Passport, CRV, Accord) forum(s), there are several people who ordered what turned out to be counterfeit plugs, specifically from Amazon. Just a caution to be aware - not saying any specific seller is doing this but perform due diligence ahead of purchase.


How did they determine the plugs were fake? Was there some tell that gave it away? 

Amazon had a *huge* problem with fake 18650 Li Ion batteries. It got so bad, I'm not sure Amazon still sells them. They could not verify real ones from the counterfeits.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Knockoffs, tiny details set them apart. Tooling marks, and location of the branding I believe.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Dutchy491 said:


> drmerdp,
> Maybe you could advise the audience of the specific Iridium plugs that you’re using in your inverters. I’m particularly interested in what you’re using in your eu2200. Thanks, Dutchy


I’d have to pull the plug for the NGK part number. I don’t recall where I found the part number, but I got them from an advance auto parts.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I didn't realize faking NGK plugs was a thing. I did a google search and saw that it happens quite a bit. It makes me want to pull all of mine to make sure they are legit. I wonder if the fakes are rebranded Torch plugs or something like that?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

I do my best to avoid Amazon lately. I can’t be certain of the authenticity of most items. Usually China made crap anymore…. Dutchy


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

drmerdp said:


> I’d have to pull the plug for the NGK part number. I don’t recall where I found the part number, but I got them from an advance auto parts.
> [/QUOTE. Maybe we could start a cross reference plug chart for Iridium….😉 Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the ngk site has a good cross page on the plugs


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

My NGK is a BPR5HS. There is an iridium version of the BPR6HS. But I suppose even one heat range cooler is not a good thing, right? I know, probably a stupid question...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

*click here for the 2021 ngk oem site*

*click on the part finder icon from there select generator
select misc 
select power equipment
select honda

try BPR5EIX 6597 you will have to re gap for ng LP use as this is .032 stock gap*


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

iowagold said:


> *click here for the 2021 ngk oem site*
> 
> *click on the part finder icon from there select generator
> select misc
> ...


Thanks for that Paul, much appreciated. Do you have a suggested gap, .022 or so?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

for LP and NG .022 in works well for us. on the iridium.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

iowagold said:


> for LP and NG .022 in works well for us. on the iridium.


Thank you. I thought that's what I remembered you suggesting for the gap.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

iowagold said:


> for LP and NG .022 in works well for us. on the iridium.


So….if I understand this right. The Iridium factory gap is good to go for use with gasoline, but should be adjusted as per above for LP/NG? Also, what exactly is the benefit to using Iridium plugs in small engines? For any fuel? Thanks, Dutchy


----------

